# Are Goggles A Fashion Statement?



## Dazaonefivetwo (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey guys first thread here so here it goes.....I have been looking like crazy to find a new pair of goggles as last season I sold mine on as they were getting foggy inside, a secondhand pair of Anon's and now the search is on and the more I look the more I think yes they are fashionable bright colours etc.. that is my take in it. Still no joy finding them though. So far I have narrowed it down to a pair of cool looking (well I think so) Spy goggles or Electric or Anon. I can spend about $80NZ as I am only skiing(sorry snowboard) about 4 days ma,x a year which really sucks but as I live so far away well it's a non-stop drive for about 5 and a half hours and it's really expensive travelling accommodation etc... so No need to spend hundreds. What are your thoughts?

Daza.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

you should wear goggles when snowboarding so your eyeballs don't get all fucksicled.


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo (Apr 25, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> you should wear goggles when snowboarding so your eyeballs don't get all fucksicled.


Yeah I kinda stuffed up that question eh? obviously they are a necessary thank God. But what I was getting at is they are all so trendy new colours patterns etc... like boards I guess which are the same in that respect.

Anyway looking seriously at a nice pair of Spy goggles can I post a link to them here so you guys can say yeah good or na give them a miss? cheers mate.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> you should wear goggles when snowboarding so your eyeballs don't get all fucksicled.


If fucksicled isn't a word.........it should be.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Spy makes some good stuff.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

Pretty much every piece of gear that is visible is a 'fashion statement.' Go with whatever matches your taste, so long as you're not sacrificing functionality. The coolest looking goggles in the world will still look stupid when you faceplant because it's fogging up on you.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

It can be fashion statement if you can pull it off with skills or steeze. If you are falling on your ass rocking $1k plus gears, people are gonna laugh.


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo (Apr 25, 2015)

Argo said:


> Spy makes some good stuff.


Yeah I saw some pro boarders using spy so they would use only good quality ut was Darell Mathews (hope I spelt that correctly?) I will post a couple if links on the ones I like for you guys to check out thanks.


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo (Apr 25, 2015)

They Spy goggles are in the 2014 Trevor range?? These alright? They cost $78NZ which is $59US


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo (Apr 25, 2015)

Also like the Electric egb2 anon helix too need some help choosing!


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Goggles are functional, and you should be aware of the differences when buying them. Most of the market buys based on what looks cool, so manufacturers will happily take their money. But that's not what you should do.

Things that matter with goggles:
1) Do they fog
2) Are they the right VLT for your conditions

#2 is easy to figure out by looking at specs. #1 is not, and trial and error is expensive. This depends a lot on where you ride, and you can get away with more if you are not in a humid area.

Don't shop based on color though, and don't listen to anything that says a certain color is good for certain conditions. Look at the manufacturer specs.

You don't need a top of the line model to meet your needs if you understand what your needs are.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Dazaonefivetwo said:


> Yeah I saw some pro boarders using spy so they would use only good quality ut was Darell Mathews (hope I spelt that correctly?) I will post a couple if links on the ones I like for you guys to check out thanks.


Pros don't necessarily care about quality. They don't pay for gear like you and me, they just use whatever their sponsors give them.


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo (Apr 25, 2015)

jtg said:


> Goggles are functional, and you should be aware of the differences when buying them. Most of the market buys based on what looks cool, so manufacturers will happily take their money. But that's not what you should do.
> 
> Things that matter with goggles:
> 1) Do they fog
> ...


SPY 2014 TREVOR INDIGO NIGHT - BLUE SPECTRA LENS | Trade Me Please give these a look over I would appreciate your and anyone else to give their opinion on them taking in to account t I will only be snowboarding 4 -5days this year but plan on doing this every year and moving closer to the mountain in the next 5 years. Thanks. OR will I find better value for money in another brand?


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo (Apr 25, 2015)

ThredJack said:


> Pros don't necessarily care about quality. They don't pay for gear like you and me, they just use whatever their sponsors give them.


True


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Dazaonefivetwo said:


> SPY 2014 TREVOR INDIGO NIGHT - BLUE SPECTRA LENS | Trade Me Please give these a look over I would appreciate your and anyone else to give their opinion on them taking in to account t I will only be snowboarding 4 -5days this year but plan on doing this every year and moving closer to the mountain in the next 5 years. Thanks. OR will I find better value for money in another brand?


It's usually less about brand and more about lens type and model. If you are looking at Spy, this is one of the important factors: Spy Optic :: Snow Replacement Lens

Personally I would avoid used goggles unless they were almost free, because it's highly likely that someone will have rubbed off the very delicate anti-fog coating on the inside.


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo (Apr 25, 2015)

jtg said:


> It's usually less about brand and more about lens type and model. If you are looking at Spy, this is one of the important factors: Spy Optic :: Snow Replacement Lens
> 
> Personally I would avoid used goggles unless they were almost free, because it's highly likely that someone will have rubbed off the very delicate anti-fog coating on the inside.


That's good there are replacement lenses for all models there. I think I will buy new those Spy in the link I posted...good ones? or good enough?


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

I wasn't showing you that there are replacement lenses, I was showing you the lens chart for VLT/suitable conditions.


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo (Apr 25, 2015)

jtg said:


> I wasn't showing you that there are replacement lenses, I was showing you the lens chart for VLT/suitable conditions.


OK I don't know what VLT is? I generally ski/board on sunny days so that's the initial lens I would need.


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo (Apr 25, 2015)

jtg said:


> I wasn't showing you that there are replacement lenses, I was showing you the lens chart for VLT/suitable conditions.


The ones I like have a VLT of 14.8 suited to sunny days.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

jtg said:


> Personally I would avoid used goggles unless they were almost free, because it's highly likely that someone will have rubbed off the very delicate anti-fog coating on the inside.


Not to mention, they've been against someone's sweaty face, absorbing all their sweat.


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo (Apr 25, 2015)

ThredJack said:


> Not to mention, they've been against someone's sweaty face, absorbing all their sweat.


Well it's just as well I'm no longer looking at seco d hand goggles. That would be enough to put most off surely, I still need some to help explain the VLT and what would a good no. To be able to use on cloudy and sunny? Thanks


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

A 5s Google search later.

The amount of light that reaches your eyes through your lenses is called Visible Light Transmission (VLT). Measured as a percentage (and listed in the product specs on REI.com), VLT is affected by the color and thickness of your lenses, the material they're made of and the coatings they have on them. Here are some general guidelines for choosing sunglasses based on VLT percentages:

0–19% VLT: Ideal for bright, sunny conditions.
20–40% VLT: Good for all-purpose use.
40+% VLT: Best for overcast and low-light conditions.
80–90+% VLT: Virtually clear lenses for very dim and night conditions.


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo (Apr 25, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> A 5s Google search later.
> 
> The amount of light that reaches your eyes through your lenses is called Visible Light Transmission (VLT). Measured as a percentage (and listed in the product specs on REI.com), VLT is affected by the color and thickness of your lenses, the material they're made of and the coatings they have on them. Here are some general guidelines for choosing sunglasses based on VLT percentages:
> 
> ...


So the ones I ordered may not be right? They have a VLT of 14% and b wanted something I can use if it goes cloudy


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

so much win in this thread. I'm hoping it goes till October.


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo (Apr 25, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> so much win in this thread. I'm hoping it goes till October.


So much win? What are you referring to?


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> so much win in this thread. I'm hoping it goes till October.


Well our season starts in 5-6 weeks so we wont have to occupy ourselves here :happy:

OP assuming you go to Ruapehu - I would go with 20-40 as mouse has below. Can't really say its always sunny there and also we have quite a few overcast days.
Red/pink/orange for a go to lens.

Also check out t7 if you want new gear.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Isn't snowboarding all together a fashion statement?


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo (Apr 25, 2015)

Jollybored said:


> Well our season starts in 5-6 weeks so we wont have to occupy ourselves here :happy:
> 
> OP assuming you go to Ruapehu - I would go with 20-40 as mouse has below. Can't really say its always sunny there and also we have quite a few overcast days.
> Red/pink/orange for a go to lens.
> ...


Hey thanks, and good to see a fellow kiwi here too. yeah T7 is a sweet place to shop online. Bought gogglez today from Hyper Ride good deal too made a change after ordering haha. the VLT was 14.8 now it's like 32.4 so much better last year had bluebird days and howling blizzard -6c putting chains on 
visability like 20m suprised they were open but when you come from Gizzy nothing will stop us. :hairy:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Helmet fit is probably the most important factor to me.

As for fashion, I wouldn't wear a pair I didn't think looked good - and I'm no fashionista.


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo (Apr 25, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> Helmet fit is probably the most important factor to me.
> 
> As for fashion, I wouldn't wear a pair I didn't think looked good - and I'm no fashionista.


I hear ya, me and he kids all wear helmets which is good, and as for goggles they gotta look good and perform good, unlike myself haha.:dance: Nice to meet you too, where do you snowboard mainly?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Dazaonefivetwo said:


> I hear ya, me and he kids all wear helmets which is good, and as for goggles they gotta look good and perform good, unlike myself haha.:dance: Nice to meet you too, where do you snowboard mainly?


Good to see another kiwi on here 

I don't mainly snowboard anywhere sadly lol... My seasons are wherever I book a holiday. When the kids are older we're planning to get season passes on Ruapehu each year though - Turoa side is the closest to us in Wellington.

How old are your kids? Mine are 1 and 3.


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo (Apr 25, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> Good to see another kiwi on here
> 
> I don't mainly snowboard anywhere sadly lol... My seasons are wherever I book a holiday. When the kids are older we're planning to get season passes on Ruapehu each year though - Turoa side is the closest to us in Wellington.
> 
> How old are your kids? Mine are 1 and 3.


haha been there mate, my are currently aged 15 and 12 took them skiing 2 years ago for the first time, picked it up in an hour (great teacher...me) not an instructor just knew how to ski from when I was a kid, well a teenager too 13 or 14 last year we got season passes for all, funny though when i bought an adult pass it came with a free child's season pass if they were under 10 which she was luckily. but we only could afford to go for 4 days straight, still it was a saving. went to Turoa once and first time last year unfortunately caught it on a bad day a white out.  this year we are going up twice and for 2 or 3 days at a time (I hope) staying at whakapapa Lodge opposite happy valley so handy to say the least. This is our first year learning to snow board and a snowboard instructor told us it will be easier for us as we already know how to ski. yay!! I did see parents with kids aged 2 or 3 teaching them to ski so you should go earlier than you think.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Spy Doom.... Enough said


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

beastcoast said:


> Spy Doom.... Enough said


Wow. Such fashion. Much steeze. So style.

:happy: Those are some nice goggles though! From my experience I don't think I could ever buy goggles online without trying them on somewhere first, and I would bring my helmet for the fitting! Imagine ordering goggles just before a trip and then finding out they don't seal well to your face or your helmet pushes them down onto your nose, or both! I got an Electric EG.5 after trying on several Oakleys that just didn't fit me. Then I saw the Electric in the corner and decided wth let's give it a shot and boom perfect fit. If I had bought online it would have gone very badly because I would have been buying just based on looks/brand.

I also noticed that the POC Bug 2.0 helmet is very accommodating in the front for goggles. A lot of other helmets would push down on the goggles.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

They POC bug also has a Dre Beats neckroll if that matters haha. Yea my Oakley Splice left a huge gap when I used them with my helmet for some reason so I sold those and opted for the Dooms and they're awesome. No fogging, huge range of vision, the lens change interface is the best in the goggle market hands down. I can switch from 1 lens to another and back again fingerprint less in less time than I could take out half my Oakley lens.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

*sPY dOOM*



beastcoast said:


> Spy Doom.... Enough said


X2. Can't agree more. terrific goggles.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Dazaonefivetwo said:


> haha been there mate, my are currently aged 15 and 12 took them skiing 2 years ago for the first time, picked it up in an hour (great teacher...me) not an instructor just knew how to ski from when I was a kid, well a teenager too 13 or 14 last year we got season passes for all, funny though when i bought an adult pass it came with a free child's season pass if they were under 10 which she was luckily. but we only could afford to go for 4 days straight, still it was a saving. went to Turoa once and first time last year unfortunately caught it on a bad day a white out.  this year we are going up twice and for 2 or 3 days at a time (I hope) staying at whakapapa Lodge opposite happy valley so handy to say the least. This is our first year learning to snow board and a snowboard instructor told us it will be easier for us as we already know how to ski. yay!! I did see parents with kids aged 2 or 3 teaching them to ski so you should go earlier than you think.


I plan on getting my 3 yo up on the hill this year for a weekend just to see how it goes. Will put him straight on a board. No point doing season passes until the kids are old enough to get something out of it.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Might catch you guys there at some point. I usually end up at turoa but go to which ever has better conditions on the day.

Also let's make sure no one is rocking a gaper gap.


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo (Apr 25, 2015)

Jollybored said:


> Might catch you guys there at some point. I usually end up at turoa but go to which ever has better conditions on the day.
> 
> Also let's make sure no one is rocking a gaper gap.


You'll easily spot me I'll be the one upside down with only the snowboard sticking out of the snow!! :hairy: I'm a normally at Whakapapa kinda guy as that's where it all started for me on a school trip and that's where I taught the kids how to ski, and now it's starting all over again with snowboarding. This year hey are bringing out a new pass that allows you to ski Rockgarden and Happy Valley for only 8 bucks more than H.V alone. So pretty stoked about that, it's called the Centennial Pass. sweet! :jumping1: Catch ya there?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I spent a lot of time at Whakapapa but now I just go to Turoa as it's closest.

Might see you guys during the season


----------



## AaronHillman (Mar 31, 2017)

*Opinion*

Yes, Goggles are always a fashion statement. Different shapes are available in Goggles from which one can choose according to their face shape.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

AaronHillman said:


> Yes, Goggles are always a fashion statement. Different shapes are available in Goggles from which one can choose according to their face shape.


wtf with the necro threads...ru a ridin jesus or just ain't got no snow?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I can't speak for everyone but after riding enough days you quit giving a shit about what any of your gear looks like as long as it works relatively well.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> wtf with the necro threads...ru a ridin jesus or just ain't got no snow?


It's a little bit of spam pre-work.


----------

